# BWI Closing Sale



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

we are closing down and are clearing out our inventory...

 items will change based on inventory levels so check the site daily for the product your after!!!!

 this is just the start of items on sale!!! ​
ball valves $3.99
 tds meters $15.99
 filter socks $3.50
 45 gallon barrels $50
 ph tester $65.99
 complete drinking kit ro system $239.99​


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry to hear.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

More items for sale!!!

*Fauna Marin Balling Salts 4Kg *

(3)Magnesium chloride - Hexahydrate *$55*
(3)Sodium - Bicarbonate *$55*
(2) Magnesium Sulfate - Heptahydrate *$55*

*1kg*
(1) Sodium - Bicarbonate *$14*

*
RO/DI units 4 stage Units 
Unit comes complete without Filters *

*$80*​


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG... whats the reason for the closing? I always thought the busiess was holding well.  Sorry to hear of the closing.


----------

